# MISC | Railway Museums



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Outside:










On the platform:










This Museum has been going for at least forty years. My younger brother used to paint these engines in the sixties:










A view from a cab:










Railway crane ... and boys being dangerous ...










The view from a tender ... they have 19 steam-locos here, 16 diesels or electric, 6 steam-cranes, and over 60 things on wheels in all ...










Display inside one of the carriages ...










"Heavy Harry", a 4-8-4 "Mountain Class" on the right, at 260 tons, so heavy , he could only run on the line towards Sydney ...










Headlights ...










Something smaller to keep the smaller kids amused: postal & maintenance trolleys ...










Two of the best from "Operation Phoenix" after WWII ... on the right, the R-Class, displayed in Glasgow at an exhibition in 1951 prior to shipping, and on the left, the B-class, the first main-line Diesel, which very quickly replaced it.










The very first main-line electric loco in Victoria, for the Melbourne to Latrobe Valley (coal mining area) traffic ...










And a miniature "crocodile" that used to haul brown coal out of the open cut mines ...










Back at the station ...










Hats off to the guys who paint all this stuff ..


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice work yardmaster, where is the museum in bendigo? 

Some great locos right there. Bring back the B class, looks great.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Locomotives of the B class were rebuilt using new internal parts but the same body and called the A class, which are still in service today.

http://www.vicsig.net/photo.php?filename=20060831-a70-scs-ig.jpg


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Drunkill said:


> Nice work yardmaster, where is the museum in bendigo?
> 
> Some great locos right there. Bring back the B class, looks great.


This museum is at Newport.

They want to move in to the Newport workshops (the sheds behind). AFAIK this is still happening, but when is another matter.
The workshops were supposed to be relocated to Craigieburn, but that has since been cancelled, meaning it stays for the time being.


----------



## gappa (Mar 13, 2007)

Good on 'ya Yarddy, getting the word out! This museum is second on my list after the Chinese Australia museum.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

invincible said:


> Locomotives of the B class were rebuilt using new internal parts but the same body and called the A class, which are still in service today.
> 
> http://www.vicsig.net/photo.php?filename=20060831-a70-scs-ig.jpg


D'oh, I just assumed it was in Bendigo because of the station sign. Then again, it says the frankston line, so I should have known better :bash:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ It says "Beulah" & "Blowhard" & "Morwell" too!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice museum. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Museum of Transportation of Tokyo that I closed moves to Saitama as 
"railroad Museum" on November 14 and opens.
http://www.railway-museum.jp/








Entering a building charges are adult 1,000 yen, K-12 student 500 yen, infant 200 yen. 
[Suica] is usable for entering a building.








It is this history zone to become Maine of the railroad Museum. Although there is not it, as for the latest vehicle, the vehicles which ran on a rail are really arranged from a railroad commencement of practice original precious vehicle to just other day. Steam locomotive "C57" exhibited centrally is installed on structure used by the turns of the vehicle called the turntable. This turntable becomes really operatable. 
I become the Museum of Transportation like colonnade in the history zone of the second floor, and I get possible to look, and the panel & document exhibitions of the history of the railroad are performed by an exhibited train by the top.





















































The contrastive learning zone has abundant experience corners with the history zone, and it is it with the substantial lineup that is not exaggeration even if a railroad enthusiast says when time can smash even here on 1st. 
The above operates three familiar train simulators in Museum of Transportation. It is a Japan's first SL simulator to become the eyeball in those simulators. It is the price that I may feel in a reservation system if 500 yen and a person without the interest are high once, but it is it at the valuable opportunity when I can experience driving of SL needing the operation that I am different from a current train, and is complicated. A sense of reality is plentiful, besides, because the rolling is reproduced while I run. 
In addition, I simulate it, and the departure from ticket system of the station yard laboratory is a vehicle factory laboratory and can experience vehicle maintenance. At the outdoor mini-driving train (pay 200 yen) corner, I can get on the mini-train which really runs orbit by a real train and the operation method that do not almost change.


























The corners such as the learning hall of the experience corner, a library, kids space, the model railroad diorama are installed in railroad Museum the second floor. In the preview, I was not able to read a learning hall and a library, but was able to look at kids space and the model railroad diorama section. 
Although I cannot really operate a model railroad diorama with oneself, a diorama of the scales of the biggest in Japan grade is the best part. A program to reproduce 1st of the railroad business is made and can hear the narration by the operator (a reservation required). 
There are a museum shop and a restaurant at the entrance of the first floor and, in the museum shop, can purchase an item about railroad Museum original goods and the railroad. In restaurant Nippon Shokudo, I get possible to enjoy a station lunch of the railroad Museum memory and the meal of the dining car.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

It looks like a great transport museum to me, here's another:

Newport, Victoria


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

pretty cool measum and all seems interesting

thanks for the photos though


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks like a great musuem. Wish I saw that when I was there a couple of months ago.

Someone should start a thread about Railway museums around the world.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

National Railway Museum
York, England
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518997


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great news! Nice museum.
kay:


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Justme said:


> Looks like a great musuem. Wish I saw that when I was there a couple of months ago.
> 
> Someone should start a thread about Railway museums around the world.


I have posted this in the Australian Transportation forum but will re-create it here. While I was in Adelaide last week I visited the national railway museum in Port Adelaide. A good museum with history of the national railway and the South Australian Railways. Most of the photos are of the South Australian railways with a couple of the old commonwealth railways. It also had a large model railway exhibit. It is definately worth visiting if you are in Adelaide.

























































































































There is also a model railway exhibit at the museum


----------



## brisbanite (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is a few photos of the Don River Railway. It is a heritage railway situated at Devonport on the northern coast of Tasmania, Australia. It started in the 70's and relies on a lot of voluntary support. They have a fair bit of Tasmanian rollingstock and they have a train that runs to the main line at Coles Beach on most days and it runs along the Don River. It is about an hour return trip and is well worth visiting if you are in the area.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has one which is located in Tai-Po in The New Territories.

*HK Railway Museum*


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Locomotives of
El Museo Del Transporte The Transportation Museum 
Caracas - Venezuela​
*Locomotive Maracaibo, one of the 9 mark Baldwin 0-6-0 + t (USA, 1926) Great Rail del Tachira (Tachira Station - Found, 1913-1962) 










Locomotive Maracaibo, one of the 9 mark Baldwin 0-6-0 + t (USA, 1926) Great Rail del Tachira (Tachira Station - Found, 1913-1962) 









T8 Hunslet 0-6-4 locomotive # 1128 (UK, 1913) Made for Rail Bolivar (Tucacas - Barquisimeto, from 1877 to 1960) 









Baldwin Locomotive 0 - 6-0ST + T # 60181 (USA, 1927)









Locomotive 2-6-2T Glover # 121645 (Marietta, USA, 1925) 









Little Engine 0-4-0 works in the oil fields in the early twentieth century 









Model of Metro de Caracas Brought by Gmc Alsthom of France 









Petrol locomotive Mark Bell (USA) Locomotives used in the San Lorenzo Refinery (Shell)









One of the locomotives Mark Tubizee 0 - 6-0T (Belgium, 1889) Railway Carenero (Carenero-Rio Chico, 1889-1950) 









Locomotive unidentified, Museum of Transportation 









Baldwin Locomotive 2-2T (C 1920) of the Line: Central of Venezuela (south of Lake Maracaibo)









Locomotive used in the manoeuvre load in Puerto Cabello 









Locomotive No. 15, built by Beyer, Pearcock & Co.. Ltd (GB, 1888) Para el ferrocarril Caracas-La Guaira Ltd (UK, 1888) For rail Caracas-La Guaira 









Little Engine Diesel to no data 










Remains of a locomotive used in the Rail Coro-La Vela (1897-1920) 










Locomotive English (c.1930) Great Rail Central de Venezuela (Caracas-Santa Tereza del Tuy) 









*
Photos: Haridas Mederos
Mas Info en: More here:
WWW.FUNDARIVEN.COM​


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

^^ yes, good museum.

Putting it under a roof would be sensible ... but would totally destroy the atmosphere there.


----------



## lowes48 (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy Grail of American Railway Museums:
California State Railroad Museum
http://www.csrmf.org/


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*Western New York*


----------

